# Cutler Hammer interlock



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I am trying to find a (EAT) CH-200XA interlock for a vertical main panel. Everywhere I look, they’re out of stock. I left a request at geninterlock.com, but wanted to see if anyone here can help me find one.

I know that this is an old panel, but would rather not change it out if I can find an interlock for it.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

I think this is the equivalent




__





Interlock Kit is undergoing maintenance


Sorry for the inconvenience, check back in the morning to see our brand-new website & shopping experience - designed by Axim Solutions & JDrake Design




www.interlockkit.com


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Pricey, but I'll do it. Thank you very much. I couldn't get that site to work earlier, but your link works great.

Thanks again.


----------

